# Chicken & Dumplings.. what's your secret?



## GrillingFool (Jun 18, 2009)

I am thinking of making chicken and dumplings for the first time tonight.

There is an overwhelming number of variations and recipes on the web!

So.. what is your secret to really good chicken and dumplings?

I am probably going to do Bisquick dumplings, per wife's request.

secret flavorings?

I'd like a creamy style, I think......

suggestions appreciated!

Oh, Im planning on using bone in chicken breasts for my meat....


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 18, 2009)

Start with the most awesome rich chicken stock you can muster.... 

Enjoy!


----------



## msmofet (Jun 18, 2009)

<<< taking notes


----------



## katybar22 (Jun 18, 2009)

I always (like UB said) start with good stock, carrots and celery. I make bisquick dumplings too, but I put *lots* of black pepper in them The more the better. I also put thyme in the stock while cooking the chicken, just whole sprigs. The leaves are small so they fall of and are delish. If I feel it needs more flavor then I add poultry seasoning and lots more black pepper. I bet they'll turn out great!!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 18, 2009)

I agree that if you're going to use Bisquick, season it up WELL. I'm not a big Bisquick fan for dumplings in savory dishes because I find the mix too sweet for my taste.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jun 18, 2009)

OK, chicken is simmering. Used some chicken stock in the water, shiitake mushrooms for umami, carrots, bay, celery, shallots, poultry seasoning, salt, pepper. Did a little saute of the veggies first.
Thyme! Good idea. Wish I had some. 
Now, should I add more veggies later, and take these old boiled to death ones out?


----------



## katybar22 (Jun 18, 2009)

GrillingFool said:


> OK, chicken is simmering. Used some chicken stock in the water, shiitake mushrooms for umami, carrots, bay, celery, shallots, poultry seasoning, salt, pepper. Did a little saute of the veggies first.
> Thyme! Good idea. Wish I had some.
> Now, should I add more veggies later, and take these old boiled to death ones out?


 

You could but I usually just use the old boiled to death ones, it's my favorite flavor, lol. No, really unless they have fallen apart and you can't tell a carrot from a celery, I use 'em because they have all the good flavor. If you do put new veggies in be sure you have enough time for them to really soften. I think that's what puts the 'comfort' in comfort food.

Katy


----------



## msmofet (Jun 18, 2009)

can i just use my biscuit dough for dumplings? should i add a bit extra milk?


----------



## katybar22 (Jun 18, 2009)

msmofet said:


> can i just use my biscuit dough for dumplings? should i add a bit extra milk?


 

like homemade dough or canned?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 18, 2009)

My personal preference is no vegetables in the finished product...A quartered onion, 2 or 3 ribs of celery, a carrot or two cut into large pieces, and other "stuff" in the pot while the whole cut up bird simmers...At the appropriate time remove the chicken, strain, but do not de-fat the stock...At this stage I only want the strained stock, and the chicken meat for later use.........

Fun!


----------



## msmofet (Jun 18, 2009)

katybar22 said:


> like homemade dough or canned?


 homemade baking powder biscuits.


----------



## katybar22 (Jun 18, 2009)

msmofet said:


> homemade baking powder biscuits.


 

I think the dough should be enough to thicken but you can always add milk or cream, jmo, I could be wrong (but I doubt it, lol)


----------



## msmofet (Jun 18, 2009)

katybar22 said:


> I think the dough should be enough to thicken but you can always add milk or cream, jmo, I could be wrong (but I doubt it, lol)


 i meant should i add a bit extra milk to the dough mix so it is a bit looser dough.


----------



## katybar22 (Jun 18, 2009)

msmofet said:


> i meant should i add a bit extra milk to the dough mix so it is a bit looser dough.


 

  Oh well then, ok, maybe just a little.    That doesn't mean I was wrong, right?


----------



## msmofet (Jun 18, 2009)

katybar22 said:


> Oh well then, ok, maybe just a little.  That doesn't mean I was wrong, right?


 ummmmmmmmmmm i don't know!!  i'll say no you weren't wrong!!


----------



## katybar22 (Jun 18, 2009)

msmofet said:


> ummmmmmmmmmm i don't know!!  i'll say no you weren't wrong!!


 

Thank you!!!


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 18, 2009)

Delaware and the Delmarva Peninsula make "slippery dumpling"  big fat "noodles" made of flour, salt pepper, lard, and cold water, rolled out and cooked in the broth...it's what thickens the broth and makes the dish!

Helps to have whole chickens, old ones for lots of flavor (stewing hens if you can find find them).  

Choose your herb: sage or tarragon, to go with the parsley.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jun 18, 2009)

Well, my wife said that it was "Perfect, just what I think of when I think C&D", 
so I'll label it a success.

I added a carrot, celery rib, 1/4 onion to the stock when I pulled the chicken out.
The boiled to death veggies just got chopped smaller and tossed back in. 
Just before dumpling time, I tossed in a handful of frozen peas. 

Wife came out of semi-retirement (cooking-wise), and did the Bisquick dumplings.
I watched and took notes, LOL! 

Personally, I think I like my dumplings to be a bit less cohesive; 
I like to moosh them up and thicken it up. But flavor-wise, it was quite good.
(I removed a good 2 ounces of fat from my stock, which left plenty for flavor 
but made me feel a tad more healthy.)

The nice thing about skin on breasts with rib portions is that there's 
plenty of fat and even some "dark" meat for flavor. And my dogs like all
the skin and cartilage mixed in with their food.


----------



## katybar22 (Jun 18, 2009)

Great, cuz you know "if mama ain't happy, ain't nobody happy"!!  I'm glad it turned out good!!


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 18, 2009)

Grilling Fool - 

A couple of thoughts here 

You have a good wife if she'll be in the kitchen with the chef and contributing. Mine was always concerned about the head chef's critical evaluations and suggestions.

Consider using boneless, skinless chicken thighs next time (you'd be amazed at how well they work here).

Have you considered making the really thick heavy noodles some call "dumplings"? Big difference, but really good.

Bob


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Jun 19, 2009)

There are a couple of brands of southern-style frozen dumplings sold in the supermarkets (at least here in Florida).  Mary Hill dumplings, made by the Dumplin Shopppe in Hazlehurst, GA, and Anne's Flat Dumplings made in Whiteville, NC.  Both are excellent quality and are made specifically for use in southern-style chicken and dumplings.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 20, 2009)

Those "boiled to death" veggies, if not to your liking in texture, can be thrown into the blender with a little stock and used to flavor and thicken the stock.  Also, both sage and thyme are main ingredients in Poultry Seasoning blends.  I personally prefer to season with discrete spices and herbs rather than comercial blends.  Thant way, I can taylor the flavor to what I want, rather than someone else's idea of what's right.  

IF you want a creamy batch of chicken and dumplings, make up the dish as you did, and remove the dumplings to a seperate bowls.  Next, make a roux of flour and chicken fat, cooking to a very light brown, just to remove the raw flour flavor.  Thin to a thick sauce with cream and chicken stock.  Stir into the broth.  If you want veggies in the soup, cook until done before adding the thickening sauce.  A bit of turmerick will add flavor and color to your soup as well.

Veggies that compliment this soup are celriac (celery root), carrot, onion or leeks, garlic, bits of sun-dried tomato (very optional), celery, diced rutabegga, sweet peas.

Seasonings may include mushrooms, salt, pepper, red pepper, thyme, sage, basil (in very small amounts), garlic powder, fresh fennel root (again a little goes a long way), turmeric, Maggi, and chicken soup base.

Serve the soup in bowls and top with the dumplings.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 20, 2009)

You know - I don't recall the brands, but I recently did see "southern-style" frozen dumplings at my local WalMart.  May just have to try a bag & see what's what.  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 20, 2009)

A day late and a dollar short BUT, here is my recipe.  No, it's not the thick/yellow mixture...it's still good.

Chicken and Slippery Dumplings

I now add a bit of poultry seasoning to my dumpling mixture.


----------



## fire34fighter (Oct 30, 2009)

Turn it into chicken/gnocchi soup!

soup:
 1/3 cup  butter
 2 cloves minced garlic
 package of chicken cutlets, cut into cubes
 1/3 cup flour
 1/2 package of baby carrots chopped
 3 stalks celery chopped
 1 medium yellow onion chopped
 1 package frozen spinach
 1 1/2 cup heavy cream1 tablespoon chicken base(chicken bouillon)

 1 container of chicken stock
 salt and pepper
 dash of red pepper flakes

 gnocchi
 1 qt water(might need more to cover potatoes)
 3 oz all-purpose flour
 1 eggs
 1 lbs russet potatoes
 1 tsp salt



 Soup:


Melt butter
add onions and sweat them out, then add garlic
add chicken
add flour to create a blond roux
add everything else
simmer for 3-4 hours
add gnocchis and cook for another 5 minutes

Gnochi:


Wash potatoes and place in water. Cook potatoes until soft (cook time will depend on size of potatoes). Remove potatoes from water and cool in refrigerator.
Peel cooled potatoes and push them through a fine grater (rice grater) until mashed; do not over-mash potatoes or they will get tough.
Combine potatoes, flour and eggs in a mixing bowl. Mix well until dough does not stick to hands (add small amounts of flour at a time).
Divide dough into 4 sections. Roll out each section into a long rope. Cut each rope into ½” pieces. Push fork tines on each piece for the classic gnocchi appearance.
Bring water to a boil in a sauce pot. Drop in gnocchi and cook until they float.


----------



## GrillingFool (Oct 30, 2009)

That sounds pretty darn good. Never made, maybe never ate, a gnocchi.
Hmmmmm......

Hey, could you just cook them in the soup?


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 30, 2009)

I like to make gnocchi with home made ricotta. it's also good made with sweet potatoes.


----------



## Jeff G. (Nov 9, 2009)

I cheat..  I really like Sweet Sue chicken and Dumplings....


----------



## Alfredo deLorenzo (Jun 14, 2014)

I start with chicken, celery stalks, an onion, salt, pepper and sage. Boil to make a rich stock and strain it and let the meat cool. Make dumplings with a cup of Bisquick with a cup self-rising flour and buttermilk to make a stiff dough, roll out to about a 1/4 in and cut into small squares - let stand til you get stock ready. Take stock, add peas and carrots to add some color and taste, boil for 15-20 minutes. With stock boiling add dumplings and let cook for 10-15 minutes, if the broth is not thick enough add some flour then coarsely chop chicken and add with a generous sprinkle of parsley - keep heat low enough to prevent scorching. I have made dumplings with cooled chicken stock instead of buttermilk but that adds time to your cooking however the dumplings do taste a lot better.


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 14, 2014)

I use Bisquick too, but use the recipe on the box which only involves adding milk.  It makes a sticky dough that I drop by spoonsful on the top.  10 minutes covered and 10 minutes uncovered and you have airy drop biscuits and have added some thickening to the stew.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jun 14, 2014)

My first wife had a chicken and dumpling dish called "Popeye".

Basically the usual whole chicken braised and a special dumpling.  The dumplings were like thick noodles.  An inch or so wide and about 3/8ths inch thick.
I remember the dough had many eggs in it and the were very very good.  But heavy.
Her family was from Michigan, so these were not southern at all.
I wish I could find this dumpling recipe again.  Or find something close.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 14, 2014)

RB, those sound like egg noodles: http://localfoods.about.com/od/basics/r/eggnoodles.htm


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 14, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> My first wife had a chicken and dumpling dish called "Popeye".
> 
> Basically the usual whole chicken braised and a special dumpling.  The dumplings were like thick noodles.  An inch or so wide and about 3/8ths inch thick.
> I remember the dough had many eggs in it and the were very very good.  But heavy.
> ...



What part of Michigan does she hail from?

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## JanetMlr (Jun 14, 2014)

FincaPerlitas said:


> There are a couple of brands of southern-style frozen dumplings sold in the supermarkets (at least here in Florida).  Mary Hill dumplings, made by the Dumplin Shopppe in Hazlehurst, GA, and Anne's Flat Dumplings made in Whiteville, NC.  Both are excellent quality and are made specifically for use in southern-style chicken and dumplings.


Love chicken and dumplings, a great dish on a cold winter night around here. Maybe the dumplings for southern-style chicken and dumplings are different and not so easy to make.  I've made dumplings from scratch that are pretty simple to make. I'm sure they're good quality as you say, but why use use pre-made?


----------



## JanetMlr (Jun 15, 2014)

katybar22 said:


> I always (like UB said) start with good stock, carrots and celery. I make bisquick dumplings too, but I put *lots* of black pepper in them The more the better. I also put thyme in the stock while cooking the chicken, just whole sprigs. The leaves are small so they fall of and are delish. If I feel it needs more flavor then I add poultry seasoning and lots more black pepper. I bet they'll turn out great!!


Yummm!  The pepper in the biscuits sounds awesome. I don't hesitate to season, but never thought of that one. I would use Bisquick, but it's just me.  Even if in a canister, I just don't use it enough.  I try to avoid white flour when possible. I found a great 100% whole wheat biscuit recipe that gives me a pretty, fluffy biscuit. Took a lot of searching and experiments to find that one. It's still a big batch, but I freeze them. But again... that pepper, especially for chicken and dumplings... love it!


----------



## JanetMlr (Jun 15, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> My first wife had a chicken and dumpling dish called "Popeye".
> 
> Basically the usual whole chicken braised and a special dumpling.  The dumplings were like thick noodles.  An inch or so wide and about 3/8ths inch thick.
> I remember the dough had many eggs in it and the were very very good.  But heavy.
> ...


I guess that's what makes these types of meals so good... the fact that they are rich and heavy. Such a hearty, comfort meal though.  I like this type of meal in the winter.  Tough when you try to make things healthier. I wish I had that recipe for you.  Hope you find it.


----------



## Addie (Jun 15, 2014)

I used to have a girlfriend that used the Biscuit recipe, pat the dough into a large square and then cut the dough into smaller squares. She would use an egg turner to pick them up and put in the stock.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 15, 2014)

Addie said:


> I used to have a girlfriend that used the Biscuit recipe, pat the dough into a large square and then cut the dough into smaller squares. She would use an egg turner to pick them up and put in the stock.


 Did they turn out like a biscuit, a noodle or a bit of both (flat biscuit)? All this  Chicken & Dumplings talk has me wanting to try my hand at it. But I like the biscuit version.


----------



## Addie (Jun 15, 2014)

msmofet said:


> Did they turn out like a biscuit, a noodle or a bit of both (flat biscuit)? All this  Chicken & Dumplings talk has me wanting to try my hand at it. But I like the biscuit version.



They fluffed up like dumplings. Square dumplings.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jun 15, 2014)

JanetMlr said:


> I guess that's what makes these types of meals so good... the fact that they are rich and heavy. Such a hearty, comfort meal though.  I like this type of meal in the winter.  Tough when you try to make things healthier. I wish I had that recipe for you.  Hope you find it. &#55356;&#57145;



Hearty is the right word for those dumplings. Once and awhile its okay to eat this stuff. And you are right about winter. I would not even entertain the thought of this dish in summer.



Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> What part of Michigan does she hail from?



I think it was called Saginaw? Very rural she told me.  I met and married her in South Fl.  She hated cold.  She is still down there enjoying the heat.



GotGarlic said:


> RB, those sound like egg noodles: Homemade Egg Noodles - Recipe for Fresh Egg Noodles



I will check the link.  Yes, they do sound like noodles. But they are thicker than a noodle depending on how thick a noodle can be.
They were heavy, strips of what can be best described as firm dumplings.
They also used a quite a bit of butter in the stock to help keep them separated and to infuse more flavor.  I guess?



Addie said:


> I used to have a girlfriend that used the Biscuit recipe, pat the dough into a large square and then cut the dough into smaller squares. She would use an egg turner to pick them up and put in the stock.



Thats how they make them down here.  Biscuit dough.  Even canned biscuits are used.
They are okay, but you have to be careful you do not make creamy chicken soup instead of chicken and dumplings.
They tend to disintegrate in the stock if your not careful.


----------



## Addie (Jun 15, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> Thats how they make them down here.  Biscuit dough.  Even canned biscuits are used.
> They are okay, but you have to be careful you do not make creamy chicken soup instead of chicken and dumplings.
> They tend to disintegrate in the stock if your not careful.



I should have typed "Bisquick Recipe" Not Biscuit. They do fluff up into dumplings.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 22, 2014)

Chicken and dumplings 








This was the first time I have made this and the family said it was great. Next time I think I will thicken the stock a bit.


----------



## JanetMlr (Jun 23, 2014)

Addie said:


> I used to have a girlfriend that used the Biscuit recipe, pat the dough into a large square and then cut the dough into smaller squares. She would use an egg turner to pick them up and put in the stock.


I have yet to make chicken pot pie. Because I'm a little dough challenged (haven't given up yet). I thought a whole wheat biscuit topping would be good. I have a great recipe that turns out nice, high rise, fluffy whole wheat biscuits. I'm thinking I almost don't need a recipe for the rest, but I think a similar type of comfort food to chicken and dumplings.

Ohhh!! How about chicken and dumplings only in a baking dish or pie plate topped with the dumplings? Would that work? Darn!  Now I'm hungry and just had a nice lunch.

I never know what to do with chicken and dumplings.  Love it, but then I wan't to have mashed potatoes with it... yet it's too much starch.  Such a dilemma.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 23, 2014)

Just adding my 2 cents here. I DO NOT like my veggies cooked to death in this dish. 

Since Bisquick dumplings take twenty minutes of simmering, I don't add the veggies to the chicken and broth until just before the dumplings. Sometimes I add a can of condensed cream of chicken soup to the chicken and broth for a little creamy thickening.
When the dumplings are done, so are the vegetables.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 23, 2014)

JanetMlr said:


> I have yet to make chicken pot pie. Because I'm a little dough challenged (haven't given up yet). I thought a whole wheat biscuit topping would be good. I have a great recipe that turns out nice, high rise, fluffy whole wheat biscuits. I'm thinking I almost don't need a recipe for the rest, but I think a similar type of comfort food to chicken and dumplings.
> 
> Ohhh!! How about chicken and dumplings only in a baking dish or pie plate topped with the dumplings? Would that work? Darn! Now I'm hungry and just had a nice lunch.
> 
> I never know what to do with chicken and dumplings. Love it, but then I wan't to have mashed potatoes with it... yet it's too much starch. Such a dilemma. &#55356;&#57145;


 Can you post the whole wheat biscuit recipe? Please.


----------



## JanetMlr (Jun 23, 2014)

msmofet said:


> Can you post the whole wheat biscuit recipe? Please.


Happy to. Here ya go:

*Fluffy Whole Wheat Biscuits*


----------



## msmofet (Jun 23, 2014)

JanetMlr said:


> Happy to. Here ya go:
> 
> *Fluffy Whole Wheat Biscuits*


Thank you on my way to check it out.


----------



## JanetMlr (Jun 23, 2014)

msmofet said:


> This was the first time I have made this and the family said it was great. Next time I think I will thicken the stock a bit.


Looks very good! I wonder how many different ways there are for making chicken and dumplings.  I leave my chicken pieces whole, or cut in half (breast halves usually).  I try to buy nice sized breast halves and cut those in half.  Smaller ones I leave whole. Other than onions, spices and fresh herbs, I do my veggies separately. So the dumplings go on top of the liquid, are removed and then I thicken the gravy, and serve with mashed potatoes, a green veggie (I prefer peas) and creamed carrots. This is a dish I reserve for having in the winter. But of course now with all this talk about chicken 'n dumplings, my mouth is watering for chicken 'n dumplings!


----------



## mmyap (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm wondering if anyone has ever tried matzo balls for the dumplings.  I see the package for the mix at the grocery store and I'm thinking they might work as well.  I remember my mother making german style dumplings when I was little and the picture on the package looks very similar.


----------



## Addie (Jun 23, 2014)

At Thanksgiving, my aunt used to make a very tasty chicken broth, add Pastina pasta to it and very small Matzo Balls. I always looked forward to it. Everyone got a large cup of the soup with just two Matzo Balls. Then the turkey made the entrance.


----------



## GA Home Cook (Jun 24, 2014)

I have a process when it comes to C&D.  First I buy a whole chicken, nice size. Put the chicken with nothing else, in a crock pot, lined with a bag.  cook all day on low heat.  Remove the chicken and drain the juices.  De-fat the juice, but not all of it, leave some of the fat.  Add water and bring to a boil.  I use the Mary Hill frozen dumplings from the grocery.  I add them to a rolling boiling pot and then season with salt and pepper.  Turn it to med low and simmer until the dumplings are done.  If it requires thickening, i use corn starch.  I add back the dark meat chicken.  Save the white meat to make chicken salad with.  Really a liked set of recipes at my house.


----------



## JanetMlr (Jun 24, 2014)

mmyap said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has ever tried matzo balls for the dumplings. I see the package for the mix at the grocery store and I'm thinking they might work as well. I remember my mother making german style dumplings when I was little and the picture on the package looks very similar.


I haven't tried matzo balls, but I've sure made spaetzle (German dumplings) many times. I make them to go with a Hungarian dish, csirke (pronounced cheer'ka) paprikash (chicken paprika). I make spaetzle to go with it. There is such a thing as Hungarian dumplings (galuska), but they are very similar. Mom made spaetzle, so I've always made spaetzle.  But csirke paprikash is the same type of dish as chicken and dumplings. Spices are different of course (Hungarian paprika and then sour cream added to the thickened liquid), but still... one of those comfort foods. Spaetzle is a bit tedious to make, but worth the work. I don't know if they can be found in a mix or already made frozen. But this is what they look like.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jun 24, 2014)

GA Home Cook said:


> I have a process when it comes to C&D.  First I buy a whole chicken, nice size. Put the chicken with nothing else, in a crock pot, lined with a bag.  cook all day on low heat.  Remove the chicken and drain the juices.  De-fat the juice, but not all of it, leave some of the fat.  Add water and bring to a boil.  I use the Mary Hill frozen dumplings from the grocery.  I add them to a rolling boiling pot and then season with salt and pepper.  Turn it to med low and simmer until the dumplings are done.  If it requires thickening, i use corn starch.  I add back the dark meat chicken.  Save the white meat to make chicken salad with.  Really a liked set of recipes at my house.



Thats how its made here too. No vegetables, just chicken and water for the stock and the dumplings.

I still need the recipe for "Popeye"


----------



## Josie1945 (Jun 24, 2014)

JanetMlr said:


> Happy to. Here ya go:
> 
> *Fluffy Whole Wheat Biscuits*



Janet
 Thanks for the recipe. I will surely
try it.

Josie


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 24, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> Thats how its made here too. No vegetables, just chicken and water for the stock and the dumplings.
> 
> I still need the recipe for "Popeye"



I go a little nuts with my C&D.  First, as with all of my chicken soups, I bone the bird and throw the bones into a pan with the chicken skins and a little salt.  Brown them to develop good flavor.  Cut a couple stocks of celery and throw it all into a pot with water and lightly boil/simmer for a couple hours, or throw in a pressure cooker for an hour.  This results in a broth rich with flavor and collagen.  I strain the broth put it back into the pot with sliced carrot, celery, and onion.  When the veggies are nearly cooked through, add the dumpling dough, and lightly brown the chicken, which was diced beforehand into small cubes.  Divide the meat into the bowls, add the soup, and either top with a dumpling, or serve the dumplings on the side.  


the meat is tender and great flavored, no bones to pick out of your mouth, and great tasting soup and veggies.

I have a friend who used to buy a package of chicken wings with which to make his broth.  After making the broth and casting aside the chicken wings, then he'd make his soup.  Needless to say it was extremely rich in chicken flavor.

I don't like to boil/simmer the whole chicken as it makes the meat bland.  I like the meat to be great tasting, and the broth gets great flavor from the browned bones.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## msmofet (Jun 24, 2014)

JanetMlr said:


> I haven't tried matzo balls, but I've sure made spaetzle (German dumplings) many times. I make them to go with a Hungarian dish, csirke (pronounced cheer'ka) paprikash (chicken paprika). I make spaetzle to go with it. There is such a thing as Hungarian dumplings (galuska), but they are very similar. Mom made spaetzle, so I've always made spaetzle. But csirke paprikash is the same type of dish as chicken and dumplings. Spices are different of course (Hungarian paprika and then sour cream added to the thickened liquid), but still... one of those comfort foods. Spaetzle is a bit tedious to make, but worth the work. I don't know if they can be found in a mix or already made frozen. But this is what they look like.


I have used these to make beans and spaetzle. They were pretty good.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 24, 2014)

Speaking of Spaetzle, I have a spaetzlemaker/potato ricer.  I haven't made home made spaetzle in ages.  I don't even remember the recipe.  I just remember that it's a fery loose dough, almost a batter, and you squeeze it through the tool and into a flavorful broth.  Anyone have the recipe?

My spastzle maker looks like this - http://www.amazon.com/Kuchenprofi-P...r=8-6&keywords=stainless+steel+spaetzle+maker

Don't put cheesecloth in the bottom and try to juice raspberries in it.  It can be done but it more work than a strong man wants to do.  I know, because I was a strong man when I did it.  Now, well i've lost some strength over the years, but am more experienced.  A juicer works better, though it's still a lot of work, at least with my juicer. (-:

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## JanetMlr (Jun 24, 2014)

msmofet said:


> I have used these to make beans and spaetzle. They were pretty good.


Wow! Have never seen that. I probably couldn't bring myself to buy them pre-made though. I'm sure that wasn't around many years ago when Mom was making them.  I'm sure she would have at least given those a try. If I had kids and hubby all with crazy schedules, a great option, but it's just me. I'd say it's because I'm retired, but I did make them for the family when I was working.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 25, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Speaking of Spaetzle, I have a spaetzlemaker/potato ricer.  I haven't made home made spaetzle in ages.  I don't even remember the recipe.  I just remember that it's a fery loose dough, almost a batter, and you squeeze it through the tool and into a flavorful broth.  Anyone have the recipe?
> 
> My spastzle maker looks like this - Amazon.com: Kuchenprofi Potato Ricer/Spaetzle Press in 18/10 Stainless Steel: Kitchen & Dining
> 
> ...



I had a spatzle maker like that and hated it Chief. You can buy one like this Amazon.com: Kuchenprofi Spaetzle Lid & Scraper in 18/10 Stainless Steel: Pasta Makers: Kitchen & Dining 

Or you can make a free one like mine with a metal pie pan and a drill. It works great.

And here's a recipe...
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/german-spaetzle-dumplings/


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 25, 2014)

If you want to try Spaetzle before you invest in a specialized piece of equipment you can get by with a box grater, use the large holes.  A Foley food mill or a metal colander and a rubber spatula can also be used.  I've had it a couple of times, but I never became a fan.


----------



## JanetMlr (Jun 25, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Speaking of Spaetzle, I have a spaetzlemaker/potato ricer.  I haven't made home made spaetzle in ages.  I don't even remember the recipe.  I just remember that it's a fery loose dough, almost a batter, and you squeeze it through the tool and into a flavorful broth.  Anyone have the recipe?


I don't know why, but I never got one of those gadgets for making spaetzle.  I use 2 spoons, scooping up a tiny bit of dough with one, and pushing it into the simmering liquid with the other. I work fast, but it's definitely a labor of love. Some things Mom taught me (maybe long before there was a gadget) just stayed with me. She learned to make Hungarian dumplings (much like spaetzle) from her Hungarian mother-in-law who spoke no English. (long story there)


----------



## Janet H (Jun 26, 2014)

You might also try a disposable pie pan with holes poked in the bottom - a chop stick works nicely to make holes. You can toss it if you want to avoid dishes


----------



## CraigC (Jun 27, 2014)

I wonder if drop biscuits on top of chicken and andouille gumbo would be good. Instead of serving it over rice.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 27, 2014)

Janet H said:


> You might also try a disposable pie pan with holes poked in the bottom - a chop stick works nicely to make holes. You can toss it if you want to avoid dishes



I'd think a disposable pan would be too flimsy for the batter, but as I mentioned earlier I made one with a sturdy metal pie pan by using a drill for the holes. It works great. I love spatzle..


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 27, 2014)

I've never made spaetzle - it's one of those things I plan to make one day - but my recipe says to spread the batter on a cutting board and cut off pieces of it directly into the pot.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 27, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> I've never made spaetzle - it's one of those things I plan to make one day - but my recipe says to spread the batter on a cutting board and cut off pieces of it directly into the pot.



You can certainly do it that way GG. I got so blamed *HOT* standing over that boiling water for so long I swore I'd never do it again.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 27, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> You can certainly do it that way GG. I got so blamed *HOT* standing over that boiling water for so long I swore I'd never do it again.



Right! I should have added that I actually bought one of the gadgets, but I was really sick last winter and never got around to making it.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jun 28, 2014)

CraigC said:


> I wonder if drop biscuits on top of chicken and andouille gumbo would be good. Instead of serving it over rice.



It will work, as long as your Gumbo is not to thick. The addition of the dough will thicken it even further as always some dough gets incorporated into the stewing liquid and the dough does absorb liquid.
Also the dumplings need some room to expand.

I would use small dumplings in a dish like that. And just a few.


----------



## CarolPa (Jun 29, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> My first wife had a chicken and dumpling dish called "Popeye".
> 
> Basically the usual whole chicken braised and a special dumpling.  The dumplings were like thick noodles.  An inch or so wide and about 3/8ths inch thick.
> I remember the dough had many eggs in it and the were very very good.  But heavy.
> ...




My mother made this and I can't duplicate it.  She called it Pot Pie, not Popeye.  I have since heard that it is actually a Pennsylvania Dutch dish called Bott Boi.  I have a recipe for it somewhere but it doesn't turn out like my mother's.


----------



## Addie (Jun 29, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> My mother made this and I can't duplicate it.  She called it Pot Pie, not Popeye.  I have since heard that it is actually a Pennsylvania Dutch dish called Bott Boi.  I have a recipe for it somewhere but it doesn't turn out like my mother's.



Have you Googled it? The following is just one of many recipes on line. 

Chicken Pot Pie Recipe, PA Dutch Potpie or Bott Boi | from Teri's Kitchen

This contributor gives both her mother's recipe for the noodles and her Grandmother's old fashion recipe.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 30, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> My mother made this and I can't duplicate it.  She called it Pot Pie, not Popeye.  I have since heard that it is actually a Pennsylvania Dutch dish called Bott Boi.  I have a recipe for it somewhere but it doesn't turn out like my mother's.



Some parts of the country call em "Slicks".

This is my secret to great Bott Boi! 

Pennsylvania Dutch Noodles | Products | Square (Pot Pie) Egg Noodles


----------



## CarolPa (Jun 30, 2014)

Aunt Bea said:


> Some parts of the country call em "Slicks".
> 
> This is my secret to great Bott Boi!
> 
> Pennsylvania Dutch Noodles | Products | Square (Pot Pie) Egg Noodles



Yes, I remember the square pot pie noodles where very thick and slippery.  Yummy!  My mother served a lot of "fill you up" meals.  There was probably chicken in it, but I don't remember the chicken!  LOL


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jul 1, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> My mother made this and I can't duplicate it.  She called it Pot Pie, not Popeye.  I have since heard that it is actually a Pennsylvania Dutch dish called Bott Boi.  I have a recipe for it somewhere but it doesn't turn out like my mother's.





Addie said:


> Have you Googled it? The following is just one of many recipes on line.
> 
> Chicken Pot Pie Recipe, PA Dutch Potpie or Bott Boi | from Teri's Kitchen
> 
> This contributor gives both her mother's recipe for the noodles and her Grandmother's old fashion recipe.





Aunt Bea said:


> Some parts of the country call em "Slicks".
> 
> This is my secret to great Bott Boi!
> 
> Pennsylvania Dutch Noodles | Products | Square (Pot Pie) Egg Noodles



You ladies are terrific and quite helpful.
The dumpling/noodle in my ex wifes recipe used more eggs than the recipes you showed links to.  But it could have been the batch size?
For some reason, 12 eggs stick in my mind?
The noddles/dumplings were thicker than those pictured in the last link.
They were very heavy and very rich.  They made the dish.

Thanks as i now have a dumpling recipe to work with.  Time to start experimenting. No. Wait.  Its summer. Might have to wait for fall or a rainy day! But experiment I will.


----------



## CarolPa (Jul 1, 2014)

Roll Bones I searched through a lot of recipes online and didn't see any that called for more than 3 eggs in the dough.  I know my mothers noodles were really thick, too.  I loved them.  There are several things my mother made that I will never have again, unfortunately.  She didn't like anyone messing around in her kitchen.  I was allowed to clean up, but not to pitch in with the cooking.  She thought if I learned how to cook I wouldn't need her anymore.


----------



## Addie (Jul 1, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> Roll Bones I searched through a lot of recipes online and didn't see any that called for more than 3 eggs in the dough.  I know my mothers noodles were really thick, too.  I loved them.  There are several things my mother made that I will never have again, unfortunately.  She didn't like anyone messing around in her kitchen.  I was allowed to clean up, but not to pitch in with the cooking.  She thought if I learned how to cook I wouldn't need her anymore.



My daughter-in-law has four other sisters. The mother was a terrific cook. And she never taught one of her girls how to cook. All that knowledge lost. 

I taught all my kids how to cook starting with simple things like how much water to put on for boiling to cook pasta.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jul 3, 2014)

My girls had zero interest in cooking.  They were content with dad doing everything.
To this very day, they have zero clue as to light a charcoal grill or to actually make anything from scratch.
They are quite busy with careers, so I'm not complaining as they could have done worse.

Now I, was very interested in cooking at a young age.
My mother and father both worked.  So, to speed up dinner, I would offer assistance with the preparation.
My mother would leave the meat on the counter to thaw.  When I got home from school, I would call her at work and ask what to do.  She would instruct me and by the time she got home it would be close to completion.
After some time doing this, I was making the complete dinner each day after school.
This is how I learned.


----------



## Addie (Jul 3, 2014)

My boys used to go to work with their father every summer. They both had jobs in the kitchen. Of course it was not their idea of a summer vacation except when they would get a day off. They would only work a half day. And it wasn't doing dishes. It was handling food items. They weren't allowed to handle knives or machinery. But they did get to see how a professional kitchen worked. 

At home they all had chores in the kitchen. Setting the table, peeling veggies, learning how to make fried eggs and sausages, pancakes, and other simple dishes. The only time I was in that kitchen alone was on Sunday morning.


----------

